# UK Hedgie mummy's and daddy's!



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just curious as many of the posts I come across are based in the US, how many UK hedgie mum's and dad's are on this site 

Also, what part of the UK do you come from? I'm from the South East, born and bred in Brighton, now just living 6 miles out of the city. 

From my experience, Hedgehogs don't seem to be very common or known pets down here, I know of 1 breeder and 3 other hedgehog owners since adopting my own little ball of quills. I was going to go to the breeder and get a little hog, but there was an ad for a pygmy hedgehog local to myself and I figured I'd give an older hedgehog a second chance at a forever home.

Everyone is quite shocked when I say I have a hedgehog and question the legality or associate them with our European hedgehogs. Are hedgehogs 'common' or better known of in your area? What made you want to get one as a pet, and how hard was your search to find one? 

Preferably would like to keep this post open to UK owners, but anyone is free to participate.


----------



## Sleepy sloth and the hog (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey! I'm in London and a hedgehog owner! 
I completely agree every is so baffled when I mention my little hog! But I've met a couple of people who have one.. Mostly couples but I'm looking after mine by myself. 

How old is your hog? Mines just hit 1 year!


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Sleepy sloth and the hog said:


> Hey! I'm in London and a hedgehog owner!
> I completely agree every is so baffled when I mention my little hog! But I've met a couple of people who have one.. Mostly couples but I'm looking after mine by myself.
> 
> How old is your hog? Mines just hit 1 year!


I'm also looking after mine alone  but I have my parents to look after him if I ever go away. Still trying to train them to handle him because he's not used to other people yet, it's quite funny because I've gotten used to the quills so even when he does huff up in my hand it doesn't bother me, but they get so flinchy about it!

My hedgehog was over a year old when I adopted him from his previous owner, so I'd say he's at least 1 year and 6 months, if not a bit more? I'm definitely going to be buying a baby when I get my next hog as he's been incredibly difficult to re-socialise.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey  I am in Crawley, West Sussex. So not far at all from Brighton!

I have kept hedgehogs for 3 years now. It is really strange as when you tell people you have a pet hedgehog they seem to be pretty shocked. Having said that I have never known it to be impossible to locate a hedgehog close by and I have lived in Enfield, Grays, Hertford and even Yorkshire. In fact, Reggie, the one and only hedgehog I have now.. came to me while I was living in Yorkshire.

I also get "don't they have fleas?" from a fair few people ahaha

Nice to meet you 

Jacob


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

MrJsk said:


> Hey  I am in Crawley, West Sussex. So not far at all from Brighton!
> 
> I have kept hedgehogs for 3 years now. It is really strange as when you tell people you have a pet hedgehog they seem to be pretty shocked. Having said that I have never known it to be impossible to locate a hedgehog close by and I have lived in Enfield, Grays, Hertford and even Yorkshire. In fact, Reggie, the one and only hedgehog I have now.. came to me while I was living in Yorkshire.
> 
> ...


Haha yes! :lol: I get the flea question too! I'm just like "Wtf, no? They're not just born with fleas?"

I think they're more common up North as almost every breeder I looked into in the UK was well over 2 hours away from me. The closest one to here is in Burgess Hill which is about a 45 minute journey.

I was just very lucky to find one in Brighton because the previous owner didn't have time for him- admittedly though, I am a bit gutted I didn't get a baby. Even now, he's just not 100% confident in handling. He allows me to pick him up from underneath but that's about as far as he goes in letting me handle :lol: oh well, at least I could give him a second chance at a loving home.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

chloere93 said:


> Haha yes! :lol: I get the flea question too! I'm just like "Wtf, no? They're not just born with fleas?"
> 
> I think they're more common up North as almost every breeder I looked into in the UK was well over 2 hours away from me. The closest one to here is in Burgess Hill which is about a 45 minute journey.
> 
> I was just very lucky to find one in Brighton because the previous owner didn't have time for him- admittedly though, I am a bit gutted I didn't get a baby. Even now, he's just not 100% confident in handling. He allows me to pick him up from underneath but that's about as far as he goes in letting me handle :lol: oh well, at least I could give him a second chance at a loving home.


It is a shame that they are so misunderstood by people.

You saying that, I have noticed most exotic pet breeders are up north. Not just for hedgehogs, but for foxes and skunks too. Yes, I have spoken to the lady from Burgess Hill, she seems really nice. I don't drive either and it is only a 13 minute journey by train for me.

Aw, bless him. Well done to you though for taking him on and giving him a second chance of a loving home. Is he your first hedgehog??

Have you seen this? http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/21-wanted/146234-after-baby-boy-uk.html#post908418 this lady doesn't breed hedgehogs but she is a fellow hedgehog parent in BRIGHTON!

Have you joined any hedgehog groups on facebook? I can inbox you the link for APH club UK. Lots of friendly people on there. Worth joining if you haven't already !!


----------

